# Ways to Capitalize on a Super-High Int Bonus?



## the Jester (Nov 17, 2008)

What are some good ways to capitalize on a super high Int bonus?

To give you some background, I'm playing in what I'll describe as a "loosey-goosey" campaign that's a strange graft of 2e, 3e, house rules and a smattering of 4e. Think of 3e as the base. I'm playing a factotum, currently about level 8, with a +11 intelligence bonus. I've taken the feat Tactical Initiative (which lets me use my Int bonus to initiative instead of Dex bonus) and I have a magic amulet that adds my Int bonus to initiative as an insight bonus, giving me +22 initiative (!). The dm has also let me take Commander's Strike as a feat (he's not using warlord as a class- at least, not yet); if my ally hits when I tell him to "git", he gets to add my Int bonus to damage. 

What else is there? It doesn't need to be something I can attain right now- the game is very fast advancement, with all kinds of wacky in it.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2008)

Wizard, obviously. 

Swashbuckler.

I think there's a feat that let's you use Int for Reflex saves.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanee said:


> I think there's a feat that let's you use Int for Reflex saves.




Yup.  It's in Complete Adventurer.

You could dip Monk.  There are then feats to use your int bonus for AC instead of wis.  I know of Kung Fu genius from Dragon Compendium v.1  Apprarently there's also a "Cadmanine (can't remember the exact word) Monk" feat to do the same.

Of course, you'll eventually get int to AC all the time from factotem anyway.  Would your DM even let you add it twice?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 17, 2008)

Also, this thread may be of great help to you: X stat to Y bonus - Wizards Community


----------



## Kurashu (Nov 17, 2008)

Warblade would give you some limited benefit, you'd have to have a lot of warblade levels though. =/

Though, swash 3 with ewp(spiked chain or elven courtblade) is pretty boss: THF weapon finesse and adding your intelligence bonus to damage.

Warmage, also. INT to damage with spells but they have to be warmage spells.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, multiclassing sounds like one of the best ways to approach this, but I was hoping to avoid that (mostly, at least). Maybe take some prestige class stuff, if I can find a good'un. 

Thanks for the suggestions so far!


----------



## akbearfoot (Nov 19, 2008)

How do you possibly have a 32 int at level 8?

Starting with an 18...+2 for level advancement and a +6 headband which way out of the normal price range for 8th level.  Thats still only a 26...If you played a +2int race you'd still need 4 consecutive wishes to pull that off.

I don't know exactly what all factotums do, but I didnt think they gave you massive stat bonuses.

I don't get it....


----------



## Starbuck_II (Nov 19, 2008)

akbearfoot said:


> How do you possibly have a 32 int at level 8?
> 
> Starting with an 18...+2 for level advancement and a +6 headband which way out of the normal price range for 8th level. Thats still only a 26...If you played a +2int race you'd still need 4 consecutive wishes to pull that off.
> 
> ...



 Maunty Haul campaign?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2008)

Canny Defense (Ex)
When not wearing armor or using a shield, a duelist adds 1 point of Intelligence bonus (if any) per duelist class level to her Dexterity bonus to modify Armor Class while wielding a melee weapon. If a duelist is caught flat-footed or otherwise denied her Dexterity bonus, she also loses this bonus.


----------



## Runestar (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, it is theoretically possible to craft a headband of intellect+6 at 8th lv...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 23, 2008)

If you check out the Monk Database link in my sig, you'll see a page reference for Carmendine Monk (Champions of Valor p28) and others...unfortunately, I omitted the PRef for Kung Fu Genius.

Anyone know that one?

Just to be silly, if your PC were to multiclass into both Sorc and any Int-based spellcasting class- Wizard, Beguiler, etc.- you'd not only have a huge number of spells at your disposal, you could take advantage of the Draconic or Infernal Heritage feats that let you convert arcane spells into breath weapons.  (They all require Sorc as a prereq, but the feat effects can be used with _any_ arcane spell.)

Multiclass into rogue and max out your skill levels!


----------

